# Changing the "Almost there" loading screen?



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm sure i've seen a thread on this somewhere with a link to different loading screens but can't find it using the search options


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2659268&&#post2659268


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks but it's not the one i'm looking for, there was a link to a page with about 4/5 Tivo pictures to use, one of which was Tivo man with a lunar background


----------



## dnemec123 (Jan 25, 2004)

http://www.mastersav.com/Tivo_Splash2.html

From the Enhanced Script page:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=250680


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

dnemec123 said:


> http://www.mastersav.com/Tivo_Splash2.html
> 
> From the Enhanced Script page:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=250680


Thanks fella


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Hmmmm, i cant find my original AlmostThere.png so i can't replace it, anyone know where it is?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Doesn't matter.

Just amend the line in rc.sysinit that loads it:-

```
echo "Splash the screen..." 
osdwriter /tvbin/AlmostThere.tiv
```


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> Doesn't matter.
> 
> Just amend the line in rc.sysinit that loads it:-
> 
> ...


Thanks, but not sure how to do that 

An idiots guide would be appreciated :up:


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

A quick search for editting rc.sysinit would reveal how to do it, buuuuuuuuuuuut remember one of the easiest ways to stop a TiVo booting is incorrectly editing your rc.sysint file.....


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

Has anyone had any luck creating a customised UK resolution screen?

osdman, the application to convert to and from the TiVo's internal image format works fine in converting the TiVo's internal images to tga, but nothing I seem to do will work the other way back to .tiv files, as the instructions say. I've reduced the image to 256 colours, ensured that it has the right horizontal & vertical ratio but every time I run it the application fails, popping up an error window despite being run from the command line. I get a 0 byte .tiv file so nothing worked.

Some forums suggest that the version that's found by googling and on the "other place" wasn't compiled for 32 bit operating systems - if this is true, does anyone know where I can find a version that works? I'll have a go at the Linux version that's in the distribution next to see if that works...


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

Compiling the linux version didn't help - it produced a Segmentation fault when run.

So the request remains - anyone know of a working version of this application which converts TiVo's internal graphics format to and from a standard format recognised by conventional graphical editors?

[Edit: it seems to be a problem recognising the tga file as it can convert its own files in both directions. ]


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

This is the version that I use. 

Seems to produce .tiv files with no problem. They have to be .tga first though IIRC.


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

Ok, I played with this more over the weekend. It seems that the conversion software is quite fussy about the TGA file it's given. Both compressed and uncompressed from Paintshop Pro wouldn't work, but when I saved using GIMP, it had a "use bottom left as origin" option. When I unclicked this and unclicked the compression option osdmngr (the Linux version) didn't object to the file and produced an image that would display on the TiVo. The PC version didn't object, but produced a very small file - far to small to be a useable image.

Trouble is, for some reason, the image stops about 100 lines short of the bottom of the screen. Is this a generic problem that others have seen or am I still doing something not quite right? The size of the picture is about right for an NTSC image being displayed on a UK screen - it's where the menus stop on my US TiVo that's been hacked to show PAL. 

It could possibly explain why some of the splash screens taper away to black at the bottom if even the TiVo screens cut out there.


----------

